# Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?



## Tomalion (15. April 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Habt ihr Erfahrumg mit dem Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal?

Womit füttert ihr an?
Füttert ihr überhaubt an?

Platzwahl?

Da ich ganz in der Näche des Kanals wohne, wollte ich es dort einmal versuchen doch angesichts des starken Schiffsverkehr scheint es mir beinahe unmöglich gezielt zu füttern.

Danke an alle Antworten und Tips. #6

PS: Weiß einer, was für eine Verdrängung so ein durchschnittlicher Mittellandkanal Pott hat?
Vieleicht kann man dann mit Hilfe einieger Berechnungen die Zugkraft auf das Blei ausrechnen und das dann schwer genug wählen.


----------



## meckpomm (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*

Moin

Ich war lange beruflich nachts am Kanal um Hannover unterwegs. Abends ab ca. 21Uhr bis morgens ca. 5uhr ist es verhältnismäßig ruhig und die Kähne machen fest. in dieser Zeit kommen dann nur noch insgesamt 5-6 Schiffe den Kanal runter. Zudem hört man sie dann auch schon sehr weit entfernt, oder sieht den Suchscheinwerfer. Wie die Zeiten genau sind, muss man aber sicher für seinen Abschnitt jeweils herausfinden und sind sicher auch jahreszeit und Ortsabhängig. Wenn die Schleuse nicht mehr schleust, ist es davor und dahinter ruhig... 
Wie das mit Angel aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, war wie gesagt beruflich am Kanal unterwegs.

MfG Rene


----------



## Tomalion (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*

Danke!

Ja ich wohle gute 2 Meter davon entfernt und höre die Schiffe.
Leider kann man pauschal keine Zeit feststellen, da ab und an auch noch um 12 kein Pott vorbeikommt.


----------



## meckpomm (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*

Ja ich meinte auch nicht, dass man dann einfach durchschlafen kann, aber dadurch, dass es ruhiger wird, kann man die Ruten dann auch mal zwei Stunden im Wasser lassen ohne gefahr zu laufen ein Kahn zu angeln.


----------



## Tomalion (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*

Ja das stimmt wohl.
Ich werde dann versuchen die abzusenken, mit selbstgebauten Backleads. denke mal das dann so 400g reichen werden, und an den Ruten 106g.


----------



## eckart70 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*

Hi
Backleads 400g ;+ |uhoh:


----------



## Tomalion (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*

Ja selbstgehaubt. 

Ich will ja mein Schnur nicht den Schiffen überlassen.
Je schwerer die Schnur am Boden liegt, desto schwerer haben es die Schiffe die Schnur vom Boden aufzuwirbeln und zu durchtrennen.
Wie schon geschrieben dann als Blei 106g.

Die Schnur sollte dann unter den Schiffen bleiben. Mal sehen, ob es funktioniert.


----------



## Teo (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*

selbstgebaute backleads mit 400 gr. ??
Laß mal sehen.!!

Ich befische übrigens den Elbe-Havel-Kanal. Sind ja ähnliche Bedingungen. Habe aber noch nie mit Backleads gearbeitet.
Nur in diesem Frühjahr wollt ich es mal probiern beim Spundwandangeln. Um dann auf die 50 m gegenüberliegende Seite zu gelangen und dabei meine Hauptschnur auf dem Grund lang zu führen. 

Füttern mußt du aber reichlich im Kanal. Habs mal probiert mit Kurzansitzen und kurzfristigem füttern davor. War nicht so der Bringer... Ich verbrauch immer so ca. 15 kg Hartmais und 8 kg Boilies. Dann waren die Fische bei mir am Platz.

Gruß, Teo


----------



## Tomalion (15. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*

Ok das hilft mir dann doch schon sehr.
Wenn die Backleads fertieg sind macht ich mal nen neues Thema zu den Dingern auf.

Hast du denn an "normaler" Sträcke gefischt, oder eine "unnormale" Stelle gesucht? Einbuchtungen etc. ?

Bis jetzt habe ich hier im Kanal nur in Häven geangelt und gefangen, auch mit wenig futter 500g.


----------



## meckpomm (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*

Stell dir das mal nicht so einfach mit dem Mittellandkanal vor, was da manchmal an Schiffen, von der Größe her, runterkommt ist schon beachtlich, und dann ist ja der Kanal vom Querschnitt nicht wie ein Becken aufgebaut, wo es nur an den Seiten senkrecht abfällt und man auf seiner Seite das Becklead reinschmeißt und schon ist die schnur überall am Boden... Die Kräfte die dabei wirken sind schon enorm, wenn so ein kahn runterkommt, dann deformieren sich auch die Uferböschungen und Kaimauern.
Quer rüber fischen stell ich mir da recht schwierig vor, zumal man ja meist auch einfach auf der anderen Seite zu sitzen braucht.
Auf der freien Strecken haben wir nachts nie Karpfenangler gesehen, die saßen alle nur an auffälligen stellen, wo sich das Profil des Kanals geändert hat.

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*



Tomalion schrieb:


> ... Backleads. denke mal das dann so 400g reichen werden, und an den Ruten 106g.



Grundsätzlich paßt das nicht so richtig zusammen: Knapp über 100 Gramm am Rig, aber die Schnur mit 400 Gramm an den Boden pinnen wollen. 

Die Gefahr, dass Du mit dem Backlead Deine Montage verziehst bzw. diese durch stärkeren Schiffsverkehr verwirbelt wird, ist recht groß. Ich bin kein Flussangler, aber von der Sache her sollte das Gewicht der Montage auch den übrigen Gegebenheiten angepaßt werden wie Swingerdruck oder halt dem erwähnten Backlead-Gewicht.


----------



## carpfriend568 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*

Na dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu! Ich fische am Mittellandkanal in Bereich Braunschweig und ich habe dazu noch nie ein Backlead benötigt, denn selbst wenn mal wieder ein dicker Kahn kommt, oder die Schleuse , die so ca 600 Meter von dem Platz entfernt ist den ich befische ihre Tore öffnet reicht in der Regel ein Blei mit 90-100 gr. völlig aus. Ich befische meist die Kanalmitte und sofern Du Dein Pod nicht als High-Pod aufbaust bekommst Du mit den Schiffen keinerlei Probleme. Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich bisher die meisten Karpfen gefangen, wenn ein Schiff direkt über meine Montage gefahren ist, oder wenn es gerade vorbei war. Das wirbelt unter Wasser noch einmal so richtig schön alles auf und sofern unsere Freunde gerade die Fressrunde drehen wird dann richtig zugeschlagen. Ich weiss jetzt natülich nicht wie stark bei Dir der Schiffsverkehr ist, aber bei uns hält sich das durchaus in Grenzen und am Wochenende ist er dann zusätzlich noch sehr eingeschränkt, so dass Du Nächte erleben kannst in denen nicht ein Schiff zu sehen ist. 

Gruss Andreas:m


----------



## Tomalion (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Stell dir das mal nicht so einfach mit dem Mittellandkanal vor, was da manchmal an Schiffen, von der Größe her, runterkommt ist schon beachtlich, und dann ist ja der Kanal vom Querschnitt nicht wie ein Becken aufgebaut, wo es nur an den Seiten senkrecht abfällt und man auf seiner Seite das Becklead reinschmeißt und schon ist die schnur überall am Boden... Die Kräfte die dabei wirken sind schon enorm, wenn so ein kahn runterkommt, dann deformieren sich auch die Uferböschungen und Kaimauern.
> Quer rüber fischen stell ich mir da recht schwierig vor, zumal man ja meist auch einfach auf der anderen Seite zu sitzen braucht.
> Auf der freien Strecken haben wir nachts nie Karpfenangler gesehen, die saßen alle nur an auffälligen stellen, wo sich das Profil des Kanals geändert hat.
> 
> MfG Rene



Also ich werde an der Stelle nur von der gegenüberliegenden Seite aus fischen können, da es ein privater Club ist. (Mindener Jacht Club MJC)
Und ich werde nur über die Nacht dort fischen, da zu viele Schiffe am tag entlangfahren und zwar auch noch dicht am Ufer. Die Backleads sollen die Schnur "nur" unter den  paar nächtlichen Schiffen halten mehr nicht. 
Wenn die Teile fertig sind teste ich sie zumal ich ja nur wenige Meter vom Kanal weg wohne. 
Und wenns nicht funktioniert auch nicht so schlimm war halt nen Versuch.


----------



## Tomalion (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich paßt das nicht so richtig zusammen: Knapp über 100 Gramm am Rig, aber die Schnur mit 400 Gramm an den Boden pinnen wollen.
> 
> Die Gefahr, dass Du mit dem Backlead Deine Montage verziehst bzw. diese durch stärkeren Schiffsverkehr verwirbelt wird, ist recht groß. Ich bin kein Flussangler, aber von der Sache her sollte das Gewicht der Montage auch den übrigen Gegebenheiten angepaßt werden wie Swingerdruck oder halt dem erwähnten Backlead-Gewicht.



Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht und mir einen Trick überlegt, ob der funtkioniert ist die andere Frage, aber bis die Teile nicht fertig und getestet sind sage ich lieber nichts drüber könnte auch der großte mist sein. 
Wenn die Backleads aber fertig sind und getestet eröffne ich ein neues Thema dazu.


----------



## Tomalion (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Mittellandkanal leichtgemacht?*



carpfriend568 schrieb:


> Na dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu! Ich fische am Mittellandkanal in Bereich Braunschweig und ich habe dazu noch nie ein Backlead benötigt, denn selbst wenn mal wieder ein dicker Kahn kommt, oder die Schleuse , die so ca 600 Meter von dem Platz entfernt ist den ich befische ihre Tore öffnet reicht in der Regel ein Blei mit 90-100 gr. völlig aus. Ich befische meist die Kanalmitte und sofern Du Dein Pod nicht als High-Pod aufbaust bekommst Du mit den Schiffen keinerlei Probleme. Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich bisher die meisten Karpfen gefangen, wenn ein Schiff direkt über meine Montage gefahren ist, oder wenn es gerade vorbei war. Das wirbelt unter Wasser noch einmal so richtig schön alles auf und sofern unsere Freunde gerade die Fressrunde drehen wird dann richtig zugeschlagen. Ich weiss jetzt natülich nicht wie stark bei Dir der Schiffsverkehr ist, aber bei uns hält sich das durchaus in Grenzen und am Wochenende ist er dann zusätzlich noch sehr eingeschränkt, so dass Du Nächte erleben kannst in denen nicht ein Schiff zu sehen ist.
> 
> Gruss Andreas:m



Das habe ich eigentlich auch nicht. Musste auch bis jetzt nicht quer über den Kanal fischen, da ich aber durch jungst Veränderungen an den Aufbauten am Land gezwunge bin quer über den Kanal zu fischen werde ich das einfach versuche. Die Schiffe fahren direckt 3 - 7 Meter oder so vom Ufer an der Stelle vorbei. Geangelt werden soll jedoch nur in der NAcht, da dort dann nur 1-5 Schiffe fahren werden.
Ich hoffe, das alles gut gehen wird.


----------

